# mod_php55 and apache24, can it work?



## hack2003 (Jun 20, 2014)

I have installed a new server and I want to install apache24 mod_php55 and mysql. I have used the pkg(1) tool in order to install mysql and apache24. Now I want to install mod_php5 or mod_php55 and it seems like it wants to install apache22. I do not know if the apache22 will collide with apache24 and if the mod_php5 or 55 should work with the apache24.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2014)

hack2003 said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?


You cannot change any of the default versions when installing packages. Package dependencies are "set in stone" and cannot be changed[*]. Currently for PHP it's 5.4, Apache 2.2. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk for other default versions. If you want to deviate from the defaults you will have to build from ports or set up your own package repository if you want to keep using packages.

[*] At the moment that is. There's work being done to make it possible to "mix-and-match" versions of dependencies with packages. But it's not there yet.


----------



## hack2003 (Jun 20, 2014)

OK then.. ports it is.
I do understand the issue with the ports being set-in-stone since it's compiled one aginst the other..
Anyway wanted to make sure.

Thanks


----------

